
New creative environment for your business - konstruktor_inc
https://konstruktor.com
======
konstruktor_inc
Konstruktor is a part of our real life, which significantly facilitates and
simplifies business processes, materialization of creative ideas and
constructive cooperation. The main mission of the project is to unite creative
and active people, to implement ideas from simple and in demand to incredible
and fantastic, that can shape our future. Konstruktor is a creative
environment and a starting point for developing, searching and implementing
new creative opportunities as well as professional and personal growth.
Konstruktor is a unique system of Internet services for business. It includes
complete product line of integrated online services such as project planning
with multi-level allocation of tasks and areas of responsibility, personal and
project time planning, managing both clients and co-workers relationships,
ability to manage and share files, ability to attract investments in projects,
creating company’s knowledge portal, searching for partners and contractors
for doing project and operational tasks, a chat with the ability for co-
workers to exchange information quickly, IT infrastructure, unlimited data
storage and simple access to it, allocation and control of both personal time
and finances and other. What is more, there is a mobile application that is
accessible in 70 languages for users all over the world. The application will
be available on 3 platforms: iOS 7+, Android 4+, Windows Phone 8.1. The mobile
version is provided with all the same functions as the regular version of the
website.

